# CM10 broken?



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone try and flash CM10 last night? The official from the Cyanogenmod team? I tried and it was borked. My MD5's were good. I was just wondering if anyone had the same experience?

Thanks.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, had to adb into recovery to restore my backup. Not a good first release.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Yup, had to adb into recovery to restore my backup. Not a good first release.


Yup. I tried it also. Mine wouldn't even boot into the boot animation. Went past the google screen and stayed a black screen and wouldn't boot.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

AshG said:


> Yup. I tried it also. Mine wouldn't even boot into the boot animation. Went past the google screen and stayed a black screen and wouldn't boot.


Thanks for responding guys. The whole thing is very frustrating to me. Not with the CM team necessarily. But I don't know if I just don't know where to find the information or what. If you look at their list of officially supported devices Grouper and the Galaxy Nexuses are not even listed. There was no forum started for Grouper. So i just didn't know if it was my recovery or a bad DL or something else.

I am not glad you guys borked your devices - but I am glad that it is not something with me and my device.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

It is an officially supported device now; we actually covered the nightly releases on our news page yesterday. Being officially supported, I expected a better out of the box experience than I found. I've reported the problem upstream and hope for a resolution soon.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why you gotta run with the euroskank man!!


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> This is why you gotta run with the euroskank man!!


I stayed up until 1am to get the "official" release. Then I stayed up until 3am trying to figure out if I screwed up. Then I went to bed, got up and flashed Euroskank.

Official Toro worked at least.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I flashed it this morning clean wipe of everything with formula gapps. No issues at all.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I flashed it this morning clean wipe of everything with formula gapps. No issues at all.


Hmm. Interesting. I did the same thing. What recovery did you use? I was on TWRP 2.2.1. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> I stayed up until 1am to get the "official" release. Then I stayed up until 3am trying to figure out if I screwed up. Then I went to bed, got up and flashed Euroskank.
> 
> Official Toro worked at least.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Main reason I say Euroskank is because it tends to have more like Nav bar edits. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

ROM_Ulan said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I did the same thing. What recovery did you use? I was on TWRP 2.2.1. Maybe that has something to do with it.


I'm using the latest twrp recovery as well. Maybe the upload was messed up and I got a different file. I waited till like 12am for toro then went to bed. It was waiting for me at 9 am when I got up. I didn't do anything special just wipe cache system factory reset and it booted fine. I'm in the jb boot loader if that makes a difference. I've since backed it up and restored cna also with no issues.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I downloaded the official and it wouldn't boot either. Flashed with cwm. I'm compiling a fresh one right now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsp4774 (May 31, 2012)

droidrage729 said:


> I flashed it this morning clean wipe of everything with formula gapps. No issues at all.


Can you link to _precisely_ where you downloaded the rom? No one, I mean _no_ one else has reported a successful flash of this, which makes me wonder if we're flashing the same thing.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

synced cm's repo 30 min ago and made a build. that doesnt boot. same black screen as before.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Main reason I say Euroskank is because it tends to have more like Nav bar edits.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

What are these navbar edits you speak of and can you customize them? From which menu?

Thanks.


----------



## dscribe (Oct 15, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I flashed it this morning clean wipe of everything with formula gapps. No issues at all.


Grouper or Toro? (Note: This is a Nexus 7 thread, not Nexus phone)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> What are these navbar edits you speak of and can you customize them? From which menu?
> 
> Thanks.


On the 8/17 skank build its under system. I added permanent menu button.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> On the 8/17 skank build its under system. I added permanent menu button.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Thanks. I don't know how I missed that. Pretty awesome. May just stick with Skanks builds.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

dscribe said:


> Grouper or Toro? (Note: This is a Nexus 7 thread, not Nexus phone)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


yea I was talking about toro my bad. My n7 isn't leaving paranoid Android just no reason to lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Thanks. I don't know how I missed that. Pretty awesome. May just stick with Skanks builds.


Euroskank CM10 builds are great. I've been running them on GNex and N7 for a bit now and haven't really run into any issues. They also have a few more features in them than standard CM10. Plus it's nice getting new builds daily.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Euroskank CM10 builds are great. I've been running them on GNex and N7 for a bit now and haven't really run into any issues. They also have a few more features in them than standard CM10. Plus it's nice getting new builds daily.


I feel you on the new builds. You just don't get a better tablet experience on any other ROM. I can tweak how big I want my nav bar. Certain apps and their sizes. I think now that cm10 has officially dropped PA will merge cm10 stuff more often. I hope at least.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like the 8-20 nightly builds are building on get.cm.

Hopefully the grouper build will be a good build.

Does anyone have the Jenkins link that CM uses?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Well report here on whether or not the build is any good please. For now I will probably just stick with Euroskanks builds.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Well report here on whether or not the build is any good please. For now I will probably just stick with Euroskanks builds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


hasn't built yet. I meant to say that I expect it soon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

never heard of a broke Rom.....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Bipoler said:


> never heard of a broke Rom.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


it's automatically built by a build bot. Something went wrong, it happens all the time.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

The second nightly is posted. Making a nandroid and installing. I'll let you guys know shortly if its a good build.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

It boots 

It has a CM9 boot animation though.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdoanecu (Jun 13, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> It boots
> 
> It has a CM9 boot animation though.
> 
> Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


I can also confirm it boots.


----------



## scotto70 (Aug 20, 2012)

New build booted for me as well. Seems to be running great thus far.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> New build booted for me as well. Seems to be running great thus far.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sweet. Thanks guys. Now I'll have to battle the question; go with "official" cm team or "unofficial" Euroskanks builds? Decisions decisions.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Sweet. Thanks guys. Now I'll have to battle the question; go with "official" cm team or "unofficial" Euroskanks builds? Decisions decisions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Euroskank will have more options probably.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Euroskank will have more options probably.


It does currently. For one, there's no tablet UI on official CM10 yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> It does currently. For one, there's no tablet UI on official CM10 yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Ummm there isn't tablet UI on Euroskank either as per the last build I flashed...did it get added into the latest build?

Edit: Just flashed last nights build (most recent) and no tablet ui that I see.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ummm there isn't tablet UI on Euroskank either as per the last build I flashed...did it get added into the latest build?
> 
> Edit: Just flashed last nights build (most recent) and no tablet ui that I see.


Hmm...I've ran euroskank, teameos and paranoid and I recall it having tablet UI, but I could definitely be wrong.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Where are you guys linking the ROM from ?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

robfromga said:


> Where are you guys linking the ROM from ?


Not sure what you mean. Are you asking where we are getting the Euroskank build? Or the official CM build?

CM can be found here...
http://get.cm/?device=grouper&type=nightly

Euro's download is here...
http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=cm10&device=grouper

And discussion of his CM10 kang is here...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30505-cm10jellybro-grouper-nightly-kangs/

Hope that helps.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Euroskank will have more options probably.


Yeah - I am going to stick with the Skank for a while. Unless I flash AOKP. They are about to drop "the official JB build 1". I am such a crack flasher. I need help.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Yeah - I am going to stick with the Skank for a while. Unless I flash AOKP. They are about to drop "the official JB build 1". I am such a crack flasher. I need help.


lol we all need help it seems. I ran AOKP for a bit about a week or two ago and my battery life on the N7 was awful. Hopefully it's better now.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Paranoid Android is a great alternative. I have used it for quite some time now. I have not seen any slow downs compared to normal CM10


----------

